# Photo Comp : Reptiles - Round 2



## zen (Apr 10, 2006)

*Reptiles - Round 2* of the Photo Comp is now open!

You gotta be in it to win it.  * 
C'mon, have a go!

Remember, original photos only, otherwise it aint fair. 
Please reduce your pics to about 600 x 450. 
Anyone who has trouble resizing just PM me the pic & I'll do it.  


Thanks & cheers

* there's no prize :lol:


----------



## ether (Apr 10, 2006)

Ill get the ball rolling...


----------



## junglemad (Apr 10, 2006)

Murrayi from Dorrigo


----------



## westhamsc (Apr 10, 2006)

here's my big boy after a spray


----------



## pugsly (Apr 10, 2006)

Can't we change it to 3 entries each! lol ok...

Will have to be this guy I guess..


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 10, 2006)

My baby before a shed[/img]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 10, 2006)

ill have to invest in a better camera


----------



## pugsly (Apr 10, 2006)

That would have been a spectacular shot if it was clear thats for sure!


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 10, 2006)

My coastal


----------



## Saz (Apr 10, 2006)

Strrrreeeeeettttcccchhh!!!!


----------



## zen (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome photography everyone. Great entries!
Wicked shots 8)


There *will* be a *playoff* though, of all rounds.


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 11, 2006)

Not Happy Jan!


----------



## zen (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, can the bar get any higher?

That's brilliant Chanty. 8) I've never seen so many colours in a beardy before. :shock: 

Ethers got balls  

Junglemadness is genius 8) 

Up yours too Pugs!. Are you trying to communicate something? :lol: 
Great choice! 

That Gex is sick (in a good way) 

All great shots, every entry is terrific. 
Keep 'em coming. 


Time for me to put up, or......


----------



## zen (Apr 11, 2006)

A hard act to follow, but here's my best pic (as seen in my avatar)


----------



## Toad (Apr 11, 2006)

*Photo Comp : Retiles - Round 2*

Male Boyds Forest Dragon


----------



## Hickson (Apr 11, 2006)

Hix


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

saz: that gecko photo is soooooo cute! hahaha it looks like my cat having a stretch 

All the other photos are great as well!!


----------



## zen (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice shot Toad. Is that a wild Boyd's?
They look so prehistoric 8) 


Hix's Netted is a beauty too!  


Any more offerings from the archives? 
We can have *up to 20 in each round*.


----------



## deathinfire (Apr 11, 2006)

great shot sarah


----------



## zulu (Apr 11, 2006)

*re Photo*

The toy woma.


----------



## Possum (Apr 11, 2006)

The Gecko of Saz's looks like he has had a finger nail and blackboard experience!


----------



## zulu (Apr 11, 2006)

*re Photo*

Saz's gecko is very clear and it has personality


----------



## Saz (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks guys...Zulu...he sure does have personality...his name is Mr Crankypants because he is ALWAYS cranky!!


----------



## Davem54 (Apr 11, 2006)

A water dragon


----------



## alexr (Apr 11, 2006)

I just took the picture OK


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 11, 2006)

Saz your geko is awsome!


----------



## zen (Apr 12, 2006)

Good stuff people 8) 

That's a gorgeous little Woma Zulu.


Dave, your shot of that female Eastern Water Dragon is a good one. The females are usually much harder to approach than males. Very shy & wary creatures at the best of times. Nice field work!





> I just took the picture OK


Alex, is this a disclaimer re the pink bow. :wink: 
Being responsible for that would be grounds for some serious bagging :lol: 
Very cute and a terrific shot as well. 
Male & female Central Beardies I assume.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 12, 2006)

cute shot alexr! The pink bow is just fabulous!


----------



## zen (Apr 12, 2006)

I wonder what species of gecko Ether has posted, does anyone know?
Great close-up 8) 
Ether, if you're out there, you'd be the best one to ask. 


Saz, your gecko is a _Nephrurus amyae_. Is that right? 


I assume Chanty's brilliantly colourful Bearded Dragon is a _Pogona vitticeps_. 
The more I look at that beard the more subtle colours I see  Very beautiful!


----------



## Saz (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, he is my adult male amyae, grouchy little so and so. There are some really great pics! I love the bow! How cute! That netted has great colour. 

:0)


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 12, 2006)

Great pic's , I would hate to be picking the best there is so many great ones


----------



## zen (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the confirmation there Saz. 

That's a brilliant shot you've taken of that spirited character. It's a CLASSIC ! 

So far we've got 15 entries. We can take up to another 5.
Any more entries?


----------



## Saz (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad you like it, he is a character for sure. I have posted this before, but thought you might find this funny!! It was taken just after that picture was taken. 

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=57314&currentDate=20060101&currentTime=145344


----------



## zen (Apr 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the *great insight into the complete threat display*.  
I suppose you must have got him on the up part of a cycle. 
Great timing and even more impressive if that's the case.

Talk about huffing & puffing. I've never seen anything like it before.
He must've been hyperventilating after that.  
Maybe that's why he ran off, he got dizzy. :lol: 

What camera did you use? It's very crisp!


----------



## Retic (Apr 12, 2006)

I just like the attitude of this snake.


----------



## Saz (Apr 12, 2006)

He's a really silly bugger, he'll be doing it to me whilst looking out of the side of his tank on feed night without me even facing him. It's the same thing every time, he does the push ups which is obviously completely terrifying, and then once he has decided the push up tactic isn't working, he grunts like a pig and makes a dash for the nearest hide. My others don't do the threat displays at all. They are a very nervous species by nature, so they are all what I would call 'jumpy', but not aggressive like this fella.

He has bitten me, but it doesn't hurt, much to his dismay!

The camera is a Kodac Easyshare, it's not the best, but it does what I need it to do.

:0)


----------



## zen (Apr 12, 2006)

That's a winner Boa. 8) 

I like that alot. 
Did you get nailed just after you pressed the shutter? :lol: 


Thanks for the camera specs there Saz.
It's not what you've got but how you use it.


----------



## Retic (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks, no I didn't get bitten but that is probably the only time he hasn't managed to get me :lol:


----------



## zen (Apr 12, 2006)

8) That's a gorgeous specimen Boa. 
What type of Jungle is it?


----------



## Retic (Apr 12, 2006)

It's a Tully/Atherton cross (ah shock horror  ) I only bought it because I liked it's colour and pattern. 
It has grown into a very nice snake but it has the usual Jungle temperament.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 12, 2006)

4 entries left hey, Zen I can enter 4 more if ya need them! lol

Gotta get one in to beat that boa shot, stay out of it you!


----------



## Retic (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah I have a few more too :lol: 



pugsly said:


> 4 entries left hey, Zen I can enter 4 more if ya need them! lol
> 
> Gotta get one in to beat that boa shot, stay out of it you!


----------



## zen (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Boa. Well they say mongrels make the best dogs :lol: . Hybrid vigour eh!

It's a great snake, not that I'm condoning hybrids of course, being a purist & and all, but I can still admire it.  


Yeah Pugsly :lol: Boa's the man to beat but it's one entry per member per round.


----------



## hugsta (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a central netted I used to own, not the best pic,but stunning colours.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres sometihng slightly different from the usual pics. A broad banded sandswimmer. Not as spectacular as an amyae, but something different none the less. I think it would have been a better pic if i'd used a contrasting substrate like white sand or something. Also, a change of background.


----------



## alexr (Apr 12, 2006)

zen said:


> Alex, is this a disclaimer re the pink bow.
> Being responsible for that would be grounds for some serious bagging
> Very cute and a terrific shot as well.


he he he... that is exactly what it is! - 

Thanks NinaPeas - matches my pink socks.

If anyone recognises the hand - I will buy them a beer!


----------



## zen (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow Hugsta, the colour on the head of that Central Netted is so intense it rivals the wild ones I've seen from spinifex country in the Simpson Desert.

Nephrurus, that's a superb Sand-swimmer. _E. richardsonii_ I assume? 
I think the red sand is a terrific setting, though technically a blue background would make the colours sing or is that scream. :lol: 

*Only 2 places left now.*


Alex, I reckon it's gotta be Pugsly's. Stella Artois thanks mate. :wink: 

Cheers zen


----------



## pugsly (Apr 12, 2006)

> Alex, I reckon it's gotta be Pugsly's. Stella Artois thanks mate.



Guess i'll have to pay for half that hey alex..

Good guess though! 

By the way is it too late to change my entry?!


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 12, 2006)

southern forest Bandit "stick em up"


----------



## zen (Apr 12, 2006)

No Pugs, it's not too late mate. Fire away! 

Mmmm, yummmy beer coming my way 


Great shot Ben! Another classic 8) 
I was thinkin' *chin-ups* :lol:


*1 place left !*


----------



## pugsly (Apr 12, 2006)

Great shot ben!

Yeah decisions decisions.. I can't decide i'll let you pick one of these three..


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 12, 2006)

love the beardy pugsly  cheeky lil fella


----------



## pugsly (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Ben yeah she is alright!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 12, 2006)

the bredli is the best pugsly, no offence but that diamond dont look to healthy


----------



## pugsly (Apr 12, 2006)

lol she is ok, been outside, gave her a nice bath and she is good as new, that and she is about 6. 

Thanks for the concern though! lol.


----------



## zen (Apr 13, 2006)

It's all good mate. 

Love the supreme close-ups of the pythons. 8) 


*1 place left in this round.*

Any takers?


----------



## Jonathon (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok i'll post the last pic. BTW I love all of your pics!


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 13, 2006)

what an awesome pic! Such a cute smiley turtle!!


----------



## Saz (Apr 13, 2006)

Awwww...cripes, he is CUTE!


----------



## zen (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Jonathan for a character filled _Chelodina longicollis_.
Those eyes remind me of Kermit the frog. :lol: 

*Round 2 is now closed.*

Thanks everyone for your contributions. 8)


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 13, 2006)

zen said:


> Thanks Jonathan for a character filled _Chelodina longicollis_.
> Those eyes remind me of Kermit the frog. :lol:
> 
> *Round 2 is now closed.*
> ...



Is it longicollis? Perhaps oblonga?


----------



## Jonathon (Apr 13, 2006)

Actually it is Chelodina oblonga


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 13, 2006)

Jonathon said:


> Actually it is Chelodina oblonga



Thought so, lovely turts


----------



## Linus (Apr 14, 2006)

haha awesome shot Jonathon.


----------



## Retic (Apr 14, 2006)

So where's round 3 then ?


----------



## zen (Apr 14, 2006)

> Is it longicollis? Perhaps oblonga?


Well picked Olivehydra 8) 



> Actually it is Chelodina oblonga


Thanks for the confirmation Johnathon.

I obviously need to work on my turtle ID's  



Round 2 entries & poll will go up this evening.
Round 3 starts tonight as well.


----------



## alby (Apr 14, 2006)

just a question what sort of camerasa yous using man all these pics are awsome


----------



## Retic (Apr 14, 2006)

I use a Nikon D70s and usually a Nikkor Macro lens.


----------



## alby (Apr 14, 2006)

ok heres mine just so i can say i had a go


----------



## alby (Apr 14, 2006)

hey i just realised mine was late can i get this one in round 3 zen


----------



## pugsly (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice shot albs!

I use a 6mp Pentax or a 4mp Fuji


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 14, 2006)

Bad pic but cute lizzie


----------



## zen (Apr 14, 2006)

Graphic gobful Alby :shock: 
Great action shot of a beautiful looking Diamond 8) 

Yeah, unfortunately it's too late to enter it into Round 2 though.
Round 3 goes up soon(hopefully tonight) so just put it into that. No worries  



Cheers, zen

P.S - My infinity Death Adder pic was taken with a Canon Powershot A70 3.2 Megapixel.


----------



## Retic (Apr 17, 2006)

Did I miss something ? :lol: 



zen said:


> Round 2 entries & poll will go up this evening.
> Round 3 starts tonight as well.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah Zen geee pick your act up! lol

Heres a few more while were waiting!


----------



## bulldogwoma (Apr 17, 2006)

i love my golden girls.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you have a male for them?

There stunning


----------



## alby (Apr 17, 2006)

i with u there pugs im starting to grow fond of the tree snakes there a nice looking snake imo


----------



## bulldogwoma (Apr 17, 2006)

no,girls only.i also have a blue phase girl but i dont think ill bother getting males.not this year anyway.!


----------



## pugsly (Apr 17, 2006)

Man why not! there stunning. What are they feeding on?


----------



## bulldogwoma (Apr 17, 2006)

they are a pretty snake but they are very flighty,super fast 2.the blue girl eats anything,the goldens only eat chicken fillet.i may look for a male golden next year.


----------



## Jonathon (Apr 21, 2006)

zen said:


> Round 2 entries & poll will go up this evening.
> Round 3 starts tonight as well.



Has zen put the poll up yet? Did I miss it?


----------



## pugsly (Apr 21, 2006)

Na not yet, gee zen get ya act together! lol


----------



## Dragon-Drew (Apr 21, 2006)

My Jacky


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 21, 2006)

those goldens are the most common snakes where i live


----------



## Jonathon (Apr 21, 2006)

Well while we're waiting i'll post this pic of my beardie in the 'what you lookin at' pose-


----------



## zen (Apr 24, 2006)

Apologies for the delay guys. Easter :roll: 
Also technical difficulties. It's not as easy as it looks to do this you know.

Anyway, *Round 2: Entries & Poll are now up*, so vote away!


----------

